# Bulk/Raw Materials Suppliers for DIY Gear



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

These things have been mentioned here and there in specific threads, but maybe people can give recommendations and such here on where to find, both online and storefront, DIY materials for things like sleeping bags/blankets, frame bags, shelters, racks, trailers, whatever.

After having a hard time navigating good from bad and deal from no deal on bulk silk for making some bag liners, I thought we could use a thread to get this info. So yeah if anyone can answer my question too, that'd be awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## paulmt (Jan 4, 2012)

There are several online resources for purchasing outdoor fabrics, velcro, zippers, webbing, etc for making your own gear whether it's for bikepacking or other outdoor gear. Here are some sellers I've had good luck with, in order of preference - based on selection and ordering ease:

Rockywoods Outdoor Fabrics
Quest Outfitters - Outdoor Fabrics
Outdoor Wilderness Fabrics - Supplying all your outdoor fabric needs

There's a thread at bikepacking.net about resources for fabric and supplies:
SUPPLIES, FABRIC, THREAD, ETC


----------



## paulmt (Jan 4, 2012)

Also, Thru-Hiker has some materials, kits and instructions for making your own sleeping bag, clothing, etc.

Thru-Hiker: Gear and Resources for Long Distance Hikers


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe this thread can be turned into a sticky one ?
It could be very handy for some to have this info gathered in one easy to find thread.


----------



## Frank Z (Feb 24, 2008)

*For Europeans...*

...this might be a good store:

extremtextil.de.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

saw this thread and came in here thinking I was going to share a bunch of links from my bookmarks, and see paulmt covered every single one of the links I was going to share.

edit - found another, Seattle Fabrics


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Fabrics, Fasteners, Webbing and Cord: Oware: Fabrics

Plastic doohickeys (buckles, cord loks, d-rings, hooks, etc.): White Moose Trading Company: Plastic Hardware

Carbon fiber tubing (use for stays, tent poles): Kites & Fun Things: Pultruded Carbon Tubes

Tyvek: ProLite Gear: Tyvek Ground Cloth per Foot

This place may sell Silnylon "seconds" fairly cheap: Noah Lamport, Inc.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Stickied, as requested!


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice one ! :thumbsup:


----------



## cable_actuated (Jun 7, 2012)

It isn't a consistent source, but sometimes you can luck out on ebay. I scored some silnylon last year at far below wholesale from a commercial guy who purchased too much.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

believe it or not, walmart used to sell expensive fabrics for a dollar or two per yard. must have been mill overruns or something. i have gotten two kinds of 1.1oz nylon ripstop there, and 1.9(?)oz silnylon. i have not looked recently, though. worth swinging thru the fabric section whenever you visit.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Bill in Houston said:


> believe it or not, walmart used to sell expensive fabrics for a dollar or two per yard. must have been mill overruns or something. i have gotten two kinds of 1.1oz nylon ripstop there, and 1.9(?)oz silnylon. i have not looked recently, though. worth swinging thru the fabric section whenever you visit.


My local one does not. But I have seen some in the past. The thing is, you have to know what you're looking at without the assistance of labels because walmart has no clue what they've got


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> The thing is, you have to know what you're looking at without the assistance of labels because walmart has no clue what they've got


So true. Don't let them stick a pin thru your silnylon.


----------



## williamsrkurt (Feb 24, 2012)

*Portland, OR*

I live in portland or and there's a place called Rose City Textiles. They do a lot of outdoor fabrics and they have a website.

https://www.fabricline.com/

They have been super nice to me in the past and I have a friend who has made frame bags there. They have a sewing coop where you can work on stuff with industrial sewing machines. Not sure if you you're close to there but non the less they are nice people with a lot of knowledge.


----------



## cinco (Aug 8, 2012)

Here ya go. This site is geared towards guys making thier own combat/military gear. Great site for material sources and how to's...

DIY Tactical

This site has a lot of guys doing thier own thing. Mulitple sources noted througout.

Login To: Lightfighter Tactical Forum


----------

